# Fromelles



## QC (Jul 31, 2008)

Individual burials for WW1 battle victims 

The remains of the bodies of Australian and British servicemen who died during the World War I battle of Fromelles will be exhumed and given individual burials with full military honours.

The Minister for Defence, Science and Personnel, Warren Snowdon, said this afternoon that planning would begin immediately and, subject to the approval of the French authorities, he would announce later this year when the recovery would take place.

"The Australian and British governments have agreed that individual military burial is the most fitting way to commemorate our brave soldiers and will ensure [that] the heroism they showed in the terrible battle of Fromelles will be remembered and revered," Mr Snowdon said.

The battle of Fromelles is regarded as one of the most significant - and devastating - in Australian history.

More than 5533 diggers were killed, wounded or taken prisoner in just one night on July 19, 1916, under heavy German fire.

The Australian and British governments have already begun to confirm the names of the service personnel, including about 170 Australians, who are believed to be buried at the Pheasant Wood site.

The site was partially excavated this year by the Glasgow University Archaeological Research Division, which confirmed human remains were present.

"Should these remains have been discovered by post-war battlefield clearance teams in 1919, the war dead would have been reinterred with individual headstones. Our men are no less deserving of that honour and dignity today," Mr Snowdon said.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...-battle-victims/2008/07/31/1217097413453.html

Also there is a slide show with commentary. Brig. 'Pompey' Elliot was highly regarded. 

http://www.smh.com.au/interactive/2008/national/fromelles-graves/index.html


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2008)

May they all Rest in Peace...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 31, 2008)

RIP to all!


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2008)

We Will Remember Them.

I hope they are re-interred in France alongside their mates. :2c:


----------

